# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  آموزش Iphone (ویدئویی)

## franchesco

iPhone Development Tutorial - 1 - Installing Xcode and the iPhone SDK
iPhone Development Tutorial - 2 - Adding a Text Label to the Screen
iPhone Development Tutorial - 3 - How to Make a Sweet App Icon
iPhone Development Tutorial - 4 - Finally, Beginning User Interaction
آموزشهای بعدی در اسرع وقت قرار داده میشه .
به امید آبادانی و پیشرفت ایران عزیز

----------


## franchesco

iPhone Development Tutorial - 5 - Oh Yea, Coding the Action Methods
iPhone Development Tutorial - 6 - Connecting Outlets and Actions and stuff
iPhone Development Tutorial - 7 - More on User Interaction
iPhone Development Tutorial - 8 - Adding Images and Text Fields

----------


## franchesco

iPhone Development Tutorial - 9 - Getting Rid of Keyboards
iPhone Development Tutorial - 10 - How to make Sliders
iPhone Development Tutorial - 11 - Finishing the Slider Program
iPhone Development Tutorial - 12 - Segmented Controls

----------


## lord arthas

میشه یک جا دیگه اپ کنی؟ لینک ها شیلتره

----------

